# New Business Pet Services Beds & Herts



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Miss Mutts is based in Luton, Bedfordshire and covers a ten mile radius around this area.

We cater not only for Dogs & Cats but Small Animals and Reptiles too.
If you are busy at work, off on your holidays or just can't walk as far as you used to give us a call and we will see what we can do.

We are fully insured and police checked and have a wealth of experience and knowledge.

Please visit MissMutts - Miss Mutts Pet Services for further information


----------



## LoveHound (May 9, 2012)

Lovely website!


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank You Love hound, i was very impressed with yours too, sound very professional  my friend did it for me Creative Ruler | Graphic Design, Web Design, Logos, Printing, Flyers, Business Cards, Milton Keynes <------------

I saw you covered MK areas??


----------



## LoveHound (May 9, 2012)

Hello,

Just had a look and Liked on Facebook. Your friend also has a very good website. Your website is very clean - easy to navigate around. We do cover the MK area, however often only for dog training clients, we mainly stick to the Northamptonshire area. How is business going?


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww Thank You very much. Business is slow at the moment but i have only just started advertising, i'm hoping things pick up soon... how did you start? It's just getting my name out there so people know about me really. 

My family all live in Northamptonshire so i know that's a great area for our sort of business, word of mouth spreads fast, around the small villages anyway! How long have you been in business for?


----------



## LoveHound (May 9, 2012)

It's always slow to begin with and you can end up spending a fortune on advertising and end up with little success. Advertising is an expensive game. Make use of Facebook as much as you can, like local businesses and keep up to date with commenting on their pages, you will normally get a few locals through that way - and it's free!
We've been up and running since 2009 really, then became limited in 2010. We started with Google adverts and a cheap pricing strategy, then over time we built it up.
We recently had a business name change, so it's almost like starting all over again, of course once you have clients you will find that they will very often use your service again and again. You're right word of mouth is by far the most powerful advertising you can have.

Sign up to freeindex they often boost your business on search engines. Advertising during the school half terms is also. Dry effective as this is when most people go For day trips etc.

You have all the makings of a great business, a good website is essential, somewhere people can refer back to.


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank You for the advice, honestly it's really appreciated  I am doing everything i can for free, the only things i'm thinking of paying for is flyers, van graphics, Thompson directory and maybe a small google ad but depends on cost! I can imagine just changing your name means starting a fresh! But it is a great name


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

I didn't have to pay for Thompson or Yell.com, and I got £50 of Google Adwords for free when I opened my business account


----------



## missmuttsuk (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey warfly,
My friend has informed me the same lol... luckily before i paid  lesson 1... don't pay for anything unless you really really know it will benefit you :nono:


----------

